# hand screenprinting supplies in egypt



## Knees (Jan 30, 2018)

hi, I want to start screen printing by hand here in Egypt. Can anyone point me in a direction for supplies-whats available, where, can I buy things ready-made, or do I need to make my own-eg frames? I was told i'd need to have screens made and i'm in the right area for that but i'm still no closer to finding out! It would help if I could speak Arabic....


----------

